# Perching on a Monday!



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Setting on 3" or so of ice smashing some fat perch & a bonus crappie or two







at a local spot along with Erieangler51 and nixmkt what a great day this is on the ice


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Get em bobber


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

just beautiful! stay safe and catch em all fellas...


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I win with 4" of clear but you win with catching fish, very slow where I am. Way to go gents!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Still at it


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 227820
> I win with 4" of clear but you win with catching fish, very slow where I am. Way to go gents!


That's what happens when a small Lake gets pounded lol


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

"Local lake"? Oh you mean lansinger rd at Mogadore. Seen you knuckleheads out there today. Don't have to be so discrete about it. She's gone this week. Be safe getting off.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Good eatin'


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

ldrjay said:


> That's what happens when a small Lake gets pounded lol


Hasn't been pounded by anyone but me and a couple buddies jay. Starting to get a few crappies now


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

jay2k said:


> "Local lake"? Oh you mean lansinger rd at Mogadore. Seen you knuckleheads out there today. Don't have to be so discrete about it. She's gone this week. Be safe getting off.


Sorry bud can't name the lake for ya. I was blindfolded by some guys in a white van that said "free beer " on the side. I had to swallow twice to get here but it was worth it!


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

why


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Were oh were could you have been ??? About 50ft east of me,


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> Were oh were could you have been ??? About 50ft east of me,


 Nice meeting you today!


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice 11incher


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice meeting you guys: Swone, trapperjon and bobberbucket. The bite was good this morning for me. The bite towards evening BIT!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hasn't been pounded by anyone but me and a couple buddies jay. Starting to get a few crappies now


you haven't been there everyday all day lol I have family down there scoping it out. couple of five gallon buckets half full will put a hurt on there quick.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

MOBIL4 said:


> Nice meeting you guys: Swone, trapperjon and bobberbucket. The bite was good this morning for me. The bite towards evening BIT!
> View attachment 227890


Very nice meeting you! Yeah the evening bite was terrible. The late morning mid day bite was pretty good a pack of perch would come about every 10 minutes we would pick two or three off and then they would take off again. They were stuffed full of 2.5"shad! they were throwing up shad when we brought them in. Also hit some random nice crappie here and there.


----------

